# Holland Damp Proofing



## Mark Hancock (10 Aug 2010)

Does anyone have any experience of this system

http://www.dampproofing.com/index.php

Thought it may solve the damp issue we had last winter and which was discussed here https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/damp-walls-issue-t38195.html The MVHR system would be problematic to instal because of the attic room and attic space arrangement - would mean 2 units placed above bedrooms.

Any comments welcome. Thanks in advance.

Mark


----------



## RogerS (10 Aug 2010)

Mark

I looked at the website and it is the Schriver system which has been touted around a long time. So my first question is why have they changed the name?

Then a quick Google came across loads of threads and there is this one http://www.diynot.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=168777 although it is from a rising damp perspective. I'd ask for reference sites particularly fitted at the height you intend to and also as close to your physical location, wall orientation etc. as possible.

I can highly recommend a damp-proofing company Mercian Preservation. They are a family firm and started in 1971.


----------



## Mark Hancock (11 Aug 2010)

Roger

Thank you very much for that. The link was very useful and the site diynot.com very informative. I spent a bit of time trawling the site and have come to the conclusion that I need to sort out the bathroom and kitchen ventilation first before looking at other remedies.

Thank again
Mark


----------



## RogerS (11 Aug 2010)

Mark..definitely sort out ventilation. I rate these fans http://www.homesupply.co.uk/airflow-icon-fans=771.html. They come with various optional sensors. tlc-direct also stock them. Not the cheapest but (a) stylish and (b) stay closed when not in use


----------



## Mark Hancock (13 Aug 2010)

Thanks again Roger.
I like the look of those fans and another useful site.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## RogerS (13 Aug 2010)

Mark, I initially went to www.tlc-direct.co.uk who are even better but they plagged out of stock.


----------



## nev (2 May 2012)

RogerS":2daum58p said:


> ...I can highly recommend a damp-proofing company Mercian Preservation. They are a family firm and started in 1971.



:shock: wot! and they haven't finished yet ? :roll:


----------



## Digit (2 May 2012)

I know of one house where it was installed, worked wonders for rising damp but very little for penetrationg damp, but then, neither would any other form of DPC.
You need to ascertain which you are dealing with.

Roy.


----------



## gregmcateer (8 May 2012)

Mark,
We had them install it in our victorian terrace many years ago.
Although not completely solved, it made a huge difference, even considering that the . who lived there before us had replaced all the wooden floors with concrete!
I am not sure it would work high up, though it does work on the concept of creating a cold bridge which lets the wall 'breathe' then the dampness evaporates off the special 'brick' vents.
Hope you get it sorted and if you want to know any more, PM me and I'll try to remember as much as I can!
Greg


----------



## Mark Hancock (9 May 2012)

gregmcateer":1oo7y3ph said:


> Mark,
> We had them install it in our victorian terrace many years ago.
> Although not completely solved, it made a huge difference, even considering that the . who lived there before us had replaced all the wooden floors with concrete!
> I am not sure it would work high up, though it does work on the concept of creating a cold bridge which lets the wall 'breathe' then the dampness evaporates off the special 'brick' vents.
> ...



Thanks for the offer Greg.

I posted this back in 2010 and took Roger's advice regarding the ventilation which appears to have solved the problem. I put in one of the Icon fans with the sensor module in it and it works great; no problem with the kids forgetting to switch on/off the fan.


----------

